# Little Angel Rabbit Rescue



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I will be listing Rabbits that come in to my care that need rehoming.

Here is a little about us.

Little Angels Rabbit Rescue was formed by Lucy in June 2009 with the help of a fantastic team of caring individuals who help to care for and foster our animals in their homes. The rescue is a small independent organisation dedicated to the rescue and re-homing of rabbits in Essex and London.

Little Angels Rabbit Rescue is not a registered charity and relies solely on donations and fosterers in order to help unwanted, neglected and rescued rabbits.

Little Angels Rabbit Rescue has a variety of people on the team who offer help on the day to day running of the rescue and also help with the daily care of the rabbits.

Each rabbit is fostered in a safe homely environment and is looked after by a dedicated foster until he/she is re-homed.

At Little Angels we have a commited team, with each individual passionate about helping animals in need.

We will complete a home check before you adopt a rabbit and we request that you complete an adoption form. 
Hutches should be a suitable size for the size of your rabbit so we would advise that you ask for guidance on the sizing before buying a hutch for your rabbit.

On adoption we will ask for a £35.00 donation which covers the cost of neutering our animals before rehoming. For each donation, the LARR team will give £1.50 to a registered premature baby charity. 
*
Please note that Little Angels Rabbit Rescue reserves the right to decline an individual(s) should they not be deemed suitable to home a rabbit.

The rescue team includes veterinary staff members and we are a member of the Rabbit Welfare Organisation who are on hand with advice for both ourselves and the families who adopt our rabbits.

We are always on the look out for new fosterers and this would involve the potential fosterer completing a fostering application form and aso a friendly home check on the potential foster's residence.

Please contact Lucy Gill or Amanda Reed should you wish to adopt a rabbit or if you are able to help with fostering a rabbit. Every new foster home creates one more space for a rescued rabbit.

[email protected]*or [email protected]

For telephone queries please call 07884 118 575, if you leave a message your call will be returned that same day.

Should you have a query on the ongoing care of your rabbit, a question about rabbit health, or a general query about our rescue and what we do, 
please contact [email protected]* 
This e-mail is checked on a daily basis by one of the team who can offer friendly advice and suggestions.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Little Angels Rabbit Rescue xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

its great to hear that their is someone/a charity looking after these little souls 

good luck in finding them loving homes


----------

